# Rv insurance ,silly quotes , £10k help!



## 88926

Well its back to reality
first time in 6 months i have had to wear jeans ,still the same old rainy Cornwall.The Revolution is mid atlantic i have found a local campsite with hard standing with water ,electric and sewer connections not bad at £60 per week.Now for the silly bit ,insurance quotes i have been quoted £10k or not able to insure you,i have tried safeguard,comfort ,adrian flux (they use the 2 previous companies) and no one is interested in fulltimers.I need help asap or else i might aswell send it straight back to the States till next year.Does anyone know a company willing to insure fulltimers or do you keep it quiet from them


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *Ian*. Welcome back to the green and unpleasant land. I currently use NFU (still looking). Why mention Full-Timing? Then again, I suppose if you have no home address it could be a problem. :wink:


----------



## zaskar

[quote="IanH................Now for the silly bit ,insurance quotes i have been quoted £10k or not able to insure you,i have tried safeguard,comfort ,adrian flux (they use the 2 previous companies) and no one is interested in fulltimers...................

Welcome to the club ;-). Basically, as far as I can see, you've got no chance matey. I've been trying to get this issue solved for the past 6 years and nobody will confront it. 
I've said TIME and TIME again that there is a huge difference between 'pikies' and Full timers but nobody in insurance or the authorities is interested.
As far as they are concerned, if they live in a house............so should you.
Its an all pervading, petty and small minded attitude that prevails in this country.
I have heard of a 'mate'  who has written to N.F.U at Louth anonimously to confirm whether or not they will touch full timers (it has been written in more than one source that they will) who can provide a permanent contact address (i.e a relative) and have asked them to reply via the editorial page of a certain U.K based R.V club magazine. I, and I'm quite sure many others (including you) await thier response with bated breath though frankly I'm not hopefull.
Like it or not, it is a FACT that there is a growing number of U.K based full timers, the vast majority of whom are probably not properly insured through no fault of thier own (my own attitude is why should petty and unneccessary burocracy prevent people living a peacefull life in the way they wish to) and sooner or later, somebody is going to come unstuck.
It's about time the Motorcaravan / Caravan / Insurance press started to realise this because people like me are NOT going to go away.
I ask very little from life and from the authorities.........
a/ leave me in peace unless I invite you in for a cuppa ;-)
b/ local authorities to get in place the mean by which local taxes can be paid 
for the areas we are usually based in
c/ insurance companies to GET THIER BLOODY ACT TOGETHER and stop 
changing the rules left, right and centre at thier own wim. Yes, I know 
they're a buisness, not a charity but they're take the p*** BIG TIME! ;-( ;-( ;-(


----------



## Detourer

Hi

I agree with S&W........do you have to say "full timing"? OK, permanent address aside..........use an inlaw or whatever. is there a real problem? Does the insurer actually ask if you are living in the Mhome when you insure it? Is there a "Are You Full Timing" box...... Not being funny, I honestly don't know.

If you insure your car are you restricted to the amount of time you can spend in it.......no.

I am also with NFU and am sure I was not asked the _full time_ question. Do they care?

My view is mention a non-box question to an insurer and you are asking for the premium to rocket.


----------



## zaskar

Detourer said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree with S&W........do you have to say "full timing"? OK, permanent address aside..........use an inlaw or whatever. is there a real problem? Does the insurer actually ask if you are living in the Mhome when you insure it? Is there a "Are You Full Timing" box...... Not being funny, I honestly don't know.
> If you insure your car are you restricted to the amount of time you can spend in it.......no.
> I am also with NFU and am sure I was not asked the _full time_ question. Do they care?
> My view is mention a non-box question to an insurer and you are asking for the premium to rocket.


Your right in everything you say.............but the point is, why should fulltimers be forced to lie or at least be economical with the truth. We've ( or at least I've) got nothing at all to hide. I simply love the lifestyle/outdoors and don't hanker after a house. What in Gods name is so wrong about that? How long have we got to go on being worried and living in a grey area? 
There are over 1,000,000 people living quite legally full time in the States with full insurance available and all they need is a P.O Box No.
If they can do it, why can't we?


----------



## Detourer

Hi Zaskar

I am only thinking....are we asking (the insurance co) something they care little about and thus force the issue (that does not exist). Motor HOME implies just that..............a Home. Has anyone actually been asked, on requesting cover, if they are going to stay in it full time? If you slept in your car would you be in violation of your premium/cover.

I had a slightly simlar situation when insuring my overland Mhome for continued Moroccan trips. When I asked them up front would they cover me and issue a year long cover (as I was at that time in and out maybe 12 times a year) they said NO........but when I took out cover anyway and asked for cover note each time I went over they issued it free of charge............Daft.

So, still the question is (for me anyway) what going Full Time changes the conditions of use regarding cover?


----------



## johnsandywhite

:roll: I have just this week been looking at insurance renewal with other companies than NFU. I think it was Comfort that specifically had the question are you a Full-Timer? :roll:


----------



## Detourer

hi JSW

Interesting! Do you know what the situation would be if you answered "yes"?

Was there a hike in premium, refuse cover.........what?

Mmmmmmm


----------



## MicknPat

*American RV Insurance*

I am glad this thread has appeared. 

As some of you may know from my first posting a week or two ago I joined this group to learn all about American RV's prior to purchasing one after we have sold our UK house.

Now we have some idea of the vehicle we may buy but that could change. :wink:

At the moment it would be a new Damon European Daybreak 2005 cost £87,995. 

A few days ago I used the online insurance quote system on the web site http://www.comfort-insurance.co.uk/ I just wanted to see what sort of questions would be asked and if their policies covered my requirements, some insurance companies don't appear to advertise that they only cover up to £50,000 or for only 180 days. :roll:

I got 3/4's through before I was unable to complete the form so armed with the quote ref number for my 'part quote request' I sent an e-mail to the company asking if they could just give me some idea.

Yesterday a chap from Comfort telephoned for a few more details,whilst he was working it out I happen to say that I'd had an e-mail off ex American RV owner had paid £600 for his insurance.

The guy at Comfort (still working out my quote said) "You had better add a zero to that figure" At this point I nearly dropped the phone.

He eventually came back with a figure of £4,800. :twisted:

Now this is what I find puzzling.

I have recently received my August 2005 copy of the Caravan Club magazine which came with a booklet of Club Insurance, covering cars,caravans,motorhomes & homes.

The motorhome section gives 3 examples:
Auto-Sleeper value £17,500 Quote £241.92
Auto-Trail value £27,000 Quote £252.32
Swift Kno-Tiki value £35,000 Quote £294.84 :?

The difference quote for the motorhome twice the value is £52.92.

So a £70,000 vehicle should be £347.76 so where in hell do they come up with £4,800??? If they don't want the business why not just say so. :evil:

Now the other point mentioned in some of the previous postings is being a bit 'economical with the truth', this is ok until (god for bid) something major happens then your insurance company who have only been to willing to take your hard earned £££££££'s off you will drop you claim like a stone.

We are currently with the C.C's super 5c's insurance policy which allows 182 days foreign use, we have just returned from 7 months in Spain, now if in the last month the caravan caught fire and was a total loss I bet to get out of any claim the first request from the insurance would for ME to prove how long I'd been out of the UK.

Got to go and have a cuppa or something now to calm down .


----------



## zaskar

johnsandywhite said:


> :roll: I have just this week been looking at insurance renewal with other companies than NFU. I think it was Comfort that specifically had the question are you a Full-Timer? :roll:


Yes but if you use thier web site for renewal, although they ask the question, 'are you a full timer,' there is then no option in the compulsary drop down pick box for the 'van/conversion, to be able to pick 'American R.V): it's all Ducoto, Transit, etc.


----------



## 88926

The case with comfort and safeguard was no way if you are fulltiming.I have a UK address via my sister for passports ,driving licence etc.I have also just had a quote by an insurance agent (ex motorhomer) and deals in specialist insurance? and will get full details tonight,he knows i will be fulltiming and the quotes where £3k for no ncb and £1500 wih 3 yrs ncb .one of the issuse i had was no one was interested in my full ncb because it is on a motor traders policy but he recons they will accept it.All i can say is watch this space but i am not holding my breath


----------



## zaskar

Detourer said:


> I
> So, still the question is (for me anyway) what going Full Time changes the conditions of use regarding cover?


Well when you find out, will you PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE let me know!


----------



## zaskar

*Re: American RV Insurance*



Mick_P said:


> I am glad this thread has appeared.
> 
> If they don't want the business why not just say so. :evil:
> 
> They DO want the buisness and they know it's limited availabilty so the buggers charge what the hell they like and change the rules lfet right and centre to suit themselves!
> 
> Now the other point mentioned in some of the previous postings is being a bit 'economical with the truth', this is ok until (god for bid) something major happens then your insurance company who have only been to willing to take your hard earned £££££££'s off you will drop you claim like a stone.
> 
> Now you you know why some people are so frightened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got to go and have a cuppa or something now to calm down .


Throw in a double whiskey and I'll join you! ;-(


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *Ian*. Just a point. If you have a dealer's NCB you could perhaps try these >>>>>>> HERE <<<<<<<<<< :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite

Detourer said:


> hi JSW
> 
> Interesting! Do you know what the situation would be if you answered "yes"?
> 
> Was there a hike in premium, refuse cover.........what?
> 
> Mmmmmmm


Yes. after a lengthy process of filling out all the accident/fines etc it came to the Vehicle. No Chevrolet etc. On Ford it had Transit etc. Get the picture? I packed in in frustration. They then emailed me and said I could return to finish the application at any time. :roll: :evil:


----------



## zaskar

IanH said:


> £1500 wih 3 yrs ncb .
> 
> If that's in black and white for Full timers I'd say go for it. Yes, it's a lot of brass and quite frankly a rip -off , but it IS competative.
> Do these idiots think we're on the road 24/7 or something!?


----------



## zaskar

IanH said:


> Well its back to reality...................


Just a small point. In less than 3 hours, on just one Forum, this thread has attracted 5 different people with an interest in Fulltiming. That doesn't count all the people either at work, all the people in places like Spain or all the people unable to get on line. 
There's a lot of potential buisness out there if only the lemons would think about it!


----------



## 88870

Am insured as full timing with Comfort insurance. Not cheap but couldn't do it any other way, use parents address for post and not on the electoral roll there .... this was asked during the sign up process.


----------



## 88926

Just completed the forms for a written quote.
original quote £1500 was for fully comp ,no questions on fulltiming,protected bonus and £100 deductable.Also the motorhome will be insured by vin number so it can be imported as temporary ie no duty or tax and if it doent sell in 6 months i will ship it back to the states for my next trip.The agent mentioned fulltiming to the company but they didnt seem concerned he said,during the afternoon they insured someone importing from germany by vin number through the same company.So the paperwork is done and i will wait for the final quote but i will keep you all informed .Idid forget to mention that their normal policy tops out at £80k value and the original quote never included my recent sp10 fine.Fingers crossed i might be on to something good


----------



## zaskar

IanH said:


> Just completed the forms for a written quote..................... Fingers crossed i might be on to something good


...........and the company is?


----------



## johnsandywhite

zaskar said:


> IanH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed the forms for a written quote..................... Fingers crossed i might be on to something good
> 
> 
> 
> ...........and the company is?
Click to expand...

 8) We are waiting with bated breath *Ian*. :roll:


----------



## 88926

The written quote is £1250 but i have to get a phantom tracker fitted within 30 days plus i have instantly got 8yrs ncb from my traders policy,the details of the company will be given once i get the policy.Seems good so far


----------



## johnsandywhite

Based on what value *Ian*. :wink:


----------



## BERTHA

Question: How do I tell when your full-timing or just out for the day.

I mean, if you had, god forbid, a crash, how would I know if you were full-timing on on route from the pub to your or someone else home?

I am not trying to be smart its just so unfair you should pay so much more for F/T in fact when we insured with comfort they seem to be more concerned about the annual mileage which I in some way more important because the more milage you do the more risk you are at?

B


----------



## MicknPat

*Tracker System*



IanH said:


> The written quote is £1250 but i have to get a phantom tracker fitted within 30 days plus i have instantly got 8yrs ncb from my traders policy,the details of the company will be given once i get the policy.Seems good so far


Ian, I was thinking of installing a 'Tracker' type system to the motorhome we buy but they only appear to be of use with the UK, unless I missed some small print somewhere


----------



## 88919

just as a matter of interest when somebody decides to go fultime and has no address to use as a base what details would be held on the log book and driving licence for address?

andy


----------



## zaskar

amok said:


> just as a matter of interest when somebody decides to go fultime and has no address to use as a base what details would be held on the log book and driving licence for address?
> 
> andy


errrrrrrrrrrr, none! Basically, you can't register a vehicle in the U.K without being registered at a permanent address yourself. That in it'self isn't really a big deal cos all you have to do is find a frind or relative who will let you got on the electoral role at thier house. This is what we've done at Mums. The problem of insurance is one which is being caused purely by the mis-understanding and greed of the insurance companies themselves. Even if you can provide a permanent contact address where you are legally registered and pay concil tax, as soon as you mention the words 'FULL TIME', you've had it. They dont want to know you. 
If only these idiots could be made to understand what sort of people full timers are ( as opposed to Pikies) and then write up a suitable policy.


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O I've just a had a thought :idea: How do the Pikies insure there motorhomes/Caravans et al? :roll:


----------



## zaskar

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O I've just a had a thought :idea: How do the Pikies insure there motorhomes/Caravans et al? :roll:


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha!

That'd be funny..................if it were funny! ;-(


----------



## johnsandywhite

:wink: I was actually serious. Or are you saying they a not insured and illegally using the road? 8O


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O Just had a reply from Comfort after failing to complete the online quote. Here is a part of the email:-

We do insure American vehicles but they are not on the system just yet. However, we will only insure people over the age of 30 with at least 2 years no claims bonus to use on the policy, and the premium is not going to be any less that £1,000.


----------



## zaskar

johnsandywhite said:


> :wink: I was actually serious. Or are you saying they a not insured and illegally using the road? 8O


i don't for one minute believe you could be that nieive. If people like us recieve the attiude we do from insurance companies, what chance do you think they stand. 
Having said that, at Northwich (Cheshire) there has been a whole row of terraced houses down by the canal which have been bought up by Pikies for cash and each one which has a garden has at least 2 Hobbies set up with gas/aquarolls, the lot! They could all be using the same address...............though I doubt it.


----------



## 95502

Just read right through this thread, and it seems the Ins Cos. typically want around £1500+ pa for full-timer insurance in Europe. What if one were to take out a cheaper policy which restricted to 6 months travel in Europe (these seem to be £500 and less) and ditch, even hand in for a refund, that policy and go for another co.? Max of £1000 pa or is that nonsense and my powers of lateral thinking have declined with age? :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O I have just got my renewal back from NFU - £591.21p including a Mutal Bonus discount of £37.74p. The only problem is. They now class me as a Van/Pickup. :roll:


----------



## zaskar

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O I have just got my renewal back from NFU - £591.21p including a Mutal Bonus discount of £37.74p. The only problem is. They now class me as a Van/Pickup. :roll:


and these people advertise in the R.V press that they understand our needs! :evil:


----------



## johnsandywhite

:idea: Maybe we should start the dedicated to Motorhomes MHF Insurance Group?


----------



## zaskar

johnsandywhite said:


> :idea: Maybe we should start the dedicated to Motorhomes MHF Insurance Group?


It's an idea at that.
At the mo' I'm having 'E' discusions with a travel writer for MMM who is interested in the RV/Fulltimers insurance thread. I He was interested enough to worry about his own policy! 'm hoping to get him involved enough to do a piece for the mag' which basically lambasts the insurance co's into getting thier act together.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Keep us informed *zaskar*. I'm not one for buying magazines for the sake of buying them (tight as a fishes back side). :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite

Just an update on another quote this time from Baker's :-

Through Norwich Union
Comprehensive - 12 months use abroad - No mileage limitation 
£100 excess - Self plus Spouse - £585.90 with NCB protection – £534.45 without.
Full RAC breakdwon cover including Europe (anysize) £60.

MCIA don't insure above 4000cc
Caravanguard don't insure US RV's.
Safeguard/Swinton Comprehensive - £673.34 with a £300.00 excess


----------



## johnsandywhite

Update - Adriajn Flux - £485 - Need to confirm by phone. Sounds good. :wink:


----------



## 88926

Well surprise,surprise
the insurance company is Norwich Union i have the cover note now waiting for the policy ,For your infomation John the i had to accept the maximum value of £80 K which is a bit worrying but i had to go with it.If anyone wants contact details of the insurance agent i will gladly pm his number


----------



## zaskar

IanH said:


> Well surprise,surprise
> the insurance company is Norwich Union i have the cover note now waiting for the policy ,For your infomation John the i had to accept the maximum value of £80 K which is a bit worrying but i had to go with it.If anyone wants contact details of the insurance agent i will gladly pm his number


Nice one Ian, count me in please.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *IanH*. Shame about the value being restricted but I hope the premium is acceptable. I may go with Norwich Union through Baker's as they allow 12 months European cover. I will ring Adrian Flux first to see exactly what there cover is. :wink:


----------



## 88926

Hi John
when i phoned Adrian Flux their call center put through to comfort and then safeguard which for me was a waste of time


----------



## johnsandywhite

Latest update on insurance quotes. Just got a quote from Whittlesey Insurance. Full Comp. £511.30 - £250 excess for Motorcaravan. Need to ring to enquire about European cover. :roll: 
 It still look's like Baker's through Norwich Union are the way to go. :wink:


----------



## MicknPat

*Can I Ask a Favour?*

I have been following this thread very closely as Pat & myself are hoping to buy an American RV to live in once we have sold our house. 

Until then I am in the process of e-mailing where possible insurance companies to see if they insure American RV's, value £87,995.

The only company so far who has given me some idea of a price was Comfort quoting £4,800 8O  so you can see why I am pleased at some of the prices you guys have been quoted.  

However to put that quote into perspective can I ask you to either PM me or add to the thread what year and value your RV is please.

Thanks.


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O £4,800? WOW. That is steep. *Mick_P*. However, to add to the information I*an* has already supplied mine was based on a rather cheap 1993 Gulfstream at £17,000 compared to *Ian's *more than £80,000 (limit) RV.


----------



## MicknPat

John,

Thanks for your reply and information, the details coming out on this thread are great but without a little more details mean nothing. :? 

Perhaps if you don't want to give exact details you could just say MH value between £10 - £20 k? and as this topic is titled American RV's I presume :roll: that all quotes mentioned are for just those vehicles?


----------



## 88847

Hi guys

interesting thread, i was toying with the idea of an RV (really toying) but readng this it is quite obvious that there is a problem with insurance...........so what do i do...............

my house is worth considerably more than any motorhome or rv yet the cost of insurance is petty by comparison

i feel we are being preyed on by these insurance companies, who think that because we buy an expensive leisure product we have money to give away

I hear thru the grapevine from young drivers (dont know all the in's and out's) who buzz around dundee and st andrews that they dont buy insurance as it is to costly and are prepared to pay the fine and get points, as it works out cheaper for them

The insurance companies have a lot to answer for

The only 2 people in this world who make money are taxman and insurance men


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *RedOne*. The way to look at the cost of Insuring a large RV is this. What does it cost to pay for the rates on your house each year? I am sure you can insure an RV of any value for less than the yearly rates. Excepting that is from the Insurance companies who live in a dream world of astronomical Premium qoutes. :wink:


----------



## 88847

JSW

good point...............


----------



## 96284

*Rv insurance,silly quotes,£10khelp.*

Hi all

We are new to this lifestyle but are stuck with the old problem of getting insurance.
If you could let us know if there has been any sucess with IanHs Norwich agent it would be much appreaciated.

Cheers Nicom


----------



## johnsandywhite

*Re: Rv insurance,silly quotes,£10khelp.*



Nicom said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are new to this lifestyle but are stuck with the old problem of getting insurance.
> If you could let us know if there has been any sucess with IanHs Norwich agent it would be much appreaciated.
> 
> Cheers Nicom


 :lol: Ian's Insurance qoute and result is mentioned on page 2 of this thread. :wink:


----------



## 88926

I did post this on another thread but for those that might have missed it the broker is
TPS Insurance services
Truro
Cornwall
tel 01872561040 fax 01872 560450
ask for John Denton he is an ex motorhomer and knows his stuff
please mention my name Ian Hancock it might get me some browny points in the future.


----------



## 96284

*rv insurance,sillyquotes,£10k help!*

Hi all

Thanks for the help but TPS couldnt help.Only brownie points are from me.
Tradex messed me about for 4 weeks and then offered third party only at £1700,Ideclined.
Finally got comp cover for £1295.
Man to call is Neil Cook on 02083162341.

Cheers
Nicom


----------



## Alan1234

OK, This might be completly silly, Hic!

BUT I'm wondering if there's not a country in the "New Europe" Czeck rep. Poland etc. where we might be able to more leniently maintain registration of Big Rigs and perhaps get basic legalizing insurance, then look for xtra coverage. Although (thinking out loud) upside down in a ditch on the cell phone to one's; Belugistanian Insurance agent/bicycle repair/firearms importer/marriage broker... might be a bit trying.

Alan


----------



## takeaflight

Hi all don't need insurance for full timing yet, but what do full timers with canal boats do OK probably not going to take them abroad however you can if you wish, and alot of these I have seen are well over K100 plus, also a friend who recently had one built didn't have to pay the VAT because he said he was going to live on it as his main residence. 

For those of you who are purchasing for full timing may be worth checking out with the VAT office.


----------



## 91412

Hi Ian
I am really surprised, but I was of the impression that Safeguard did insure 'full timers'. It is difficult enough, trying to get a reasonable quote for RV insurance anyway!


----------



## sallytrafic

takeaflight said:


> Hi all don't need insurance for full timing yet, but what do full timers with canal boats do OK probably not going to take them abroad however you can if you wish, and alot of these I have seen are well over K100 plus, also a friend who recently had one built didn't have to pay the VAT because he said he was going to live on it as his main residence.
> 
> For those of you who are purchasing for full timing may be worth checking out with the VAT office.


Not paying VAT for a narrowboat is a myth that has been disproved in these forums HERE

Regards Frank


----------

